# Help with cleaning using glass beads



## JUNKMAN1 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have access to just about any size round glass beads has anyone tried these before and do they work they are 57 cents a pound I mixed in some copper shot too.    Or if you have tried something else let me know thanks TERRY


----------



## chosi (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never used glass beads, but I've used plastic beads.
 I used them on a cracked bottle (there's an earlier post on this forum about it someplace).
 They didn't do as good a job as copper, but they didn't damage the cracked bottle (which is what I was afraid would happen with copper), so I was happy.


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 17, 2010)

Just wondering:  why would you "clean" a cracked bottle?


----------



## chosi (Nov 17, 2010)

> why would you "clean" a cracked bottle? 

 Because it was dirty?

 It was actually a bottle with a lip-chip that had been glued back on.  But it was a sick bottle, so I wanted to clean it.

 I had posted before & after pics of the glued area on the bottle I tumbled with beads.  If I did this right, you should be able to access it at this  link


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Nov 23, 2010)

The glass beads work great. And a lot cheaper. 50 a pound nice !


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Nov 30, 2010)

What size of glass beads are you using Junkman?  The ones I use are very tiny and would like to try something a bit larger.
 It has actually taken me just about a year to get a good technique figured out. That includes everything from draping an old sheet in the sink to keep the beads out of the drain to rotating stopples to help avoid those pesky "finger prints"

 Barbara


----------



## JUNKMAN1 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm using the same size as u are and they work just fine.  And the finger print is something we will always have to deal with.  The smaller beads are messy. And I wouldn't go any smaller.


----------



## ghosthunter (Dec 3, 2010)

good words

 i do the same


----------

